#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-18
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<mhall119> morning
<YoBoY> where I was this last days http://vanaryon.eu/2011/07/le-stand-ubuntu-fr-aux-vieilles-charrues/ 268000 persons in 4 days came to this music festival this year and our webcafé was awesome :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-19
<cjohnston> /31/16
<cjohnston> uggh
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<mhall119> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> ping
<czajkowski> mhall119: are you here to add to my woes
<czajkowski> huats: leogg are also here 
<mhall119> czajkowski: hopefully to ease them
<leogg> I'm here
<mhall119> is there's a side channel we can use?
<mhall119> I would just like input from the council before I send my reply to the ML
<huats> hello mhall119
<czajkowski> mhall119: see invite 
<czajkowski> oh joy more mail :/
<AlanBell> LEP#2 seems to be a topic of considerable discussion today
<czajkowski> AlanBell: indeed
 * AlanBell declines to comment
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: smart man
<AlanBell> I am learning
<jono> mhall119, Ronnie1, any more progress on the LTD front-end?
<jono> for the blogging
<Ronnie1> jono: not here, i hope mhall119 did combine both work
<Ronnie1> but didnt see any commits from mhall119 on this
<jono> ok
<mhall119> not yet, focused on summit and LD setup the past few days, I haven't had the time to commit to integrating the feeds ui
<cvillaco_> hello?
<YoBoY> hi cvillaco_ 
<cvillaco_> Hi YoBoY, thanks for the response.  
<YoBoY> you are welcome :) what we can do for you ?
<cvillaco_> i linked here trying to find out about loco teams, im curious about finding out if there is one in my area.
<czajkowski> cvillaco_: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<cvillaco_> i'm confused by the site
<czajkowski> cvillaco_: where are you from ?
<cvillaco_> i see a canada team, and a vancouver team
<czajkowski> that site lists all the loco teams 
<cvillaco_> thunder bay ontario
<czajkowski> cvillaco_: yes
<cvillaco_> i ddint see a toronto team and i couldnt imagine there wouldnt be one there
<czajkowski> cvillaco_: we're working on a renaming standard 
<czajkowski> cvillaco_: at present there isn't 
<czajkowski> unless you want to set up one :) 
<cvillaco_> I would prefer a support role i think.
<YoBoY> cvillaco_: canada is a great and large country, it's why you can find more than one team. Start to look at the canadian team and ask in their forum or irc channel
<czajkowski> cvillaco_: why not join both irc channels and get to know the people
<czajkowski> and go from there 
<cvillaco_> ok, thanks for the advice.
<cvillaco_> i will stop by the irc channels for Canada and Vancouver this week and at least say hi and hang out.
<cvillaco_> I am surprised there is no local toronto team, there are so many adroid developers and event there.
<dscassel> cvillaco_: You're welcome to drop by. :)
<cvillaco_> it is in a way a commercial open source center.
<dscassel> There are groups sort of doing things in Toronto, but getting a group leader or something to do any sort of organizing is hard.
<dscassel> cvillaco_: The guys at FreeGeek Toronto have talked to me about holding Ubuntu events.
<dscassel> But they're focused on resurrecting Ontario Linux Fest at the moment.
<dscassel> There were Maverick and Natty release parties in Toronto. And the occasional Ubuntu Hour.
<dscassel> cvillaco_: As for Thunder Bay, I know there are a few Ubuntu people there.  They need someone like you to bring them together. :)
<cvillaco_> thanks for the kind words.
<cvillaco_> toronto is a ways from here.
<dscassel> cvillaco_: Yeah, I know. I'm in Waterloo, ON. :)
<cvillaco_> it is cool to hear something may spark in this neck of the woods.
<cvillaco_> nice to meet you dscassel!
<dscassel> cvillaco_: All it takes is somebody like you to start up an Ubuntu Hour (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour) or throw a release party. :)
<dscassel> Nice to meet you too.  I'm usually in here or #ubuntu-ca if you have questions.  I may be afk, but I'll get back to you eventually. :)
<cvillaco_> a release party for 11.10 may be a good idea
<cvillaco_> ok
<dscassel> :D
<cvillaco_> dscassel when is a good time to connect with the Canada loco chat?
<czajkowski> cvillaco_: there is also the hacker space there and hypatia from Ubuntu women involved in it 
<bobto> okay
<dscassel> cvillaco_: Any time!  Although we have our monthly IRC meeting on the second Tuesday of the month. That's when the channel's most active.
<dscassel> czajkowski: hypatia's moved to Ottawa, and will likely be moving to Seattle sometime in the next year. :(
<dscassel> czajkowski: genii_around organized the Natty release party. :)
<cvillaco_> ok, i'll keep that in mind, how do i connect to the canada channel?
<cvillaco_> or team
<dscassel> cvillaco_: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca has all the links.
<dscassel> On irc, /join #ubuntu-ca
<cvillaco_> thanks for the support
<dscassel> No problem. Hope to see you around. :)
<cvillaco_> cool, hope to chill with some other ubuntu fans! :-)
<cvillaco_> i'll keep in touch and maybe some info can get passed around about thunder bay
<cvillaco_> im sure ppl around here could be down for meet and greet or a release party or something
<dscassel> cvillaco_: Yeah, absolutely. 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-20
<panglin> hello everyone 
<panglin> i'm new to Ubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<paultag> howdy folks
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> any one here
<locodir-user> ?
<Ronnie1> locodir-user: yes
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-21
<Cheesehead> Question about putting LoCo events in the wiki:
<Cheesehead> In this case, an Ubuntu Hour - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/609/detail/
<Cheesehead> Should we really be putting all of the recurring Ubuntu Hours in as separate events?
<Cheesehead> The page seems quite full of recurring events, many already long past.
<pleia2> they make a new Ubuntu Hour "event" for each year, so that page will show you them all for 2011
<pleia2> I use the "copy event" option so it's not so painful to add separate events
<Cheesehead> Okay, so separate events it will be.
<Cheesehead> I saw the copy feature; good to ask before adding six or seven events.
<Cheesehead> Thanks!
 * Cheesehead goes back to #ubuntu-us-wi
<head_victim> pleia2: nice talk in -classroom before, I just read the scrollback
<pleia2> head_victim: thanks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> mornings
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-22
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<mhall119> morning
<frnasani_attotec> hello 
<AlanBell> hi
<frnasani_attotec> hi alen 
<AlanBell> frnasani_attotec was wondering about loco teams in Jordan
<frnasani_attotec> the loco team in my country is not approved how i can get involved can any body help me ?
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-jordan there is something there
<AlanBell> get in touch with Jad Madi I guess
<AlanBell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jo/
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JordanTeam
<frnasani_attotec> a have send e-mail to hem but no answer !!
<AlanBell> none of it looks very active, but you can change all that
<AlanBell> try mailing the list, see if there are other people on it
<frnasani_attotec> no other way to do this 
<frnasani_attotec> because i think all of them not active 
<frnasani_attotec> could i make another loco team without ask hem ?
<frnasani_attotec> :-!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-23
<AlanBell> frnasani_attotec: o/
<AlanBell> frnasani_attotec: ask here, I know nothing
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-07-24
<locodir-user> Laic a
<locodir-user> Laicar
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning 
<YoBoY> SergioMeneses, hi, you have a new mail to moderate :D
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, o0 let me see
<YoBoY> thank you :)
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, I don't see new email to me
<YoBoY> on the loco-council list
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, about the date, It was update  but as I wrote you in the email: do you need more time?
<YoBoY> for the approval, no, it's fine
<YoBoY> thank you for that
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, the next meeting is tomorrow and I don't see your application
<YoBoY> yes, because we are not ready for this meeting
<YoBoY> next month only
<YoBoY> but my email is for the date here : https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members?active_batch=75&active_direction=backwards&active_start=150
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, ok.. so I going to give you one month more 
<YoBoY> there is no reason to have an expiration date here
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, let me see
<SergioMeneses> but dont worry 
<YoBoY> I'm not worried, just spammed by launchpad every day ;)
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, ok 
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, done!
<YoBoY> sorry if i'm not clear enought on my email, it's not easy to write in english
<SergioMeneses> you can check it 
<YoBoY> a big thank you from all the french council :D
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, it's not a big deal! and thanks for the information.
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, :)
<YoBoY> We started to work on our approval application (on a pad atm), but with the hollidays and our next big event (starting this week) it's hard to work on it.
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, if you need help you can write to us again
<YoBoY> yes, thank you. It's not really our first re-approval ;)
<SergioMeneses> remember follow the guideline https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines#Re-Approval
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, ok
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/ApprovalApplication << two years ago
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, excellent!
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, nice goodies
<YoBoY> we have new ones ;)
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<YoBoY> the last product we have done is lanyards
<SergioMeneses> :D
<YoBoY> Ho i'm lying, the last one was tatoos :O
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/12%20-%201.jpg
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, jejeje great!
<SergioMeneses> looks like bkerensa  tatoo
<YoBoY> every teams should do tatoos just for the fun :)
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, I guess xD
<SergioMeneses> YoBoY, I have to go I see you later!
<metasansana> hello
<metasansana> what are usage rules for wiki.ubuntu.com
<komputes> metasansana: You can contribute if you have something to add. IS it part of a specific area of the wiki.
<komputes> metasansana: this si a good resource: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<metasansana> see we have this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrinidadandTobagoTeam/
<metasansana> and I wanted to add information on what we need help with
<metasansana> for new members
<metasansana> as well as info on who does what etc
<metasansana> komputes: I was thinking of putting that on separate pages
<komputes> metasansana: If you are not main LoCo contact, just get in touch with the mailing list first and see that's it's ok, then you can go ahead.
<komputes> metasansana: It's just etiquette, not necessary. How big is the Trini team?
<metasansana> We are about 4-6 core people I would say
<komputes> metasansana: you being one of them?
<metasansana> yup
<komputes> metasansana: just go for it, edit away
<metasansana> I was just wondering about ubuntu wide rules seeing as it is wiki.ubuntu.com
<metasansana> ok thanks komputes 
<komputes> metasansana: not really, there is the code of conduct, but once again that was made to have everyone use proper etiquette
<komputes> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<metasansana> alrighty, I guess I'm not as accustomed to the idea of free/open as I thought
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-17
<bermuda> good morning loco
<bermuda> hi guys im looking for the next big ubuntu event 
<sigmundk_> Salvete!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-07-18
<sigmundk_> Is there a LoCoteam for Latin or Pennsylvania Dutch?
<Agafonov> Hi, I want to suggest http://softwarefreedomday.org/ as Global Event at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-15
<chaleave> want to talk
<chaleave> I have a problem
<jose> chaleave: what's the matter?
<chaleave> I finding  dictionary  myanmar to english  but  it  not
<jose> chaleave: you want someone to talk in myanmar?
<chaleave> no
<chaleave> but  I  will  learn  myanmar language
<jose> chaleave: I'm sorry, but I think this is the wrong channel, this is for Local Community teams support :)
<chaleave> yesterday  i  find  layout  keyboard  to  4  o'clock
<locodir-user> I have some questions can any1 answer them?
<locodir-user> by the way is there any1 around?
<locodir-user> parece que se acostaron temprano
<jose> locodir-user: may we help?
<locodir-user> helo again
<locodir-user> i hpoe so
<locodir-user> i installed edubuntu 12.04 ltsp server 
<locodir-user> i just let it as default 
<locodir-user> everything  is ok 
<locodir-user> when i load the clients on the same pc i can load it no problem but when i try from a different pc i just get the wall paper 
<locodir-user> no menus 
<locodir-user> sometimes the muse dont work the bottons sometiemes it does 
<locodir-user> when i try the live ltsp it is the same
<locodir-user> I suspect the problem is not in the files because in the server all work ok
<jose> locodir-user: try #edubuntu
<locodir-user> jose still u there?
<locodir-user> it is edubuntu 12.04 
<jose> <jose> locodir-user: try #edubuntu
<locodir-user> it is another irc room?
<jose> yes
<locodir-user> how do i get there ?
<jose> /join #edubuntu
<dholbach> good morning
<jetson_> Hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-16
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-ciccio> Hallo zusammen 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-17
<dholbach> good morning! :)
<rstreeter78> I have a question who do I contact if the loco team in my area is not actively maintained, and I would like to take over the maintaining of the team but am unable to contact the maintainer? 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-07-19
<quantal_iltom> ola
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-15
<mhall119> jose: the LC meeting is in #ubuntu-meeting right?
<skellat> mhall119: In lieu of jose, I will note that the meeting will be in #ubuntu-meeting
<mhall119> thanks skellat 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-16
<fais> hai
<fais> I want to install wifi in ubuntu can u pls help me?\
<fais> helloooo
<belkinsa> fats: If you need support, please ask in #ubuntu, this our support channel.  Type in /j #ubuntu.  This channel is only for LoCo help/news.
<e^0> need your help guys
<e^0> i am not a part of ubuntu-locoteam
<e^0> but can you guys share the Official Ubuntu Server Book 3rd Edition ? if possible otherwise ignore it
<e^0> if anyone can help than it would be really great
<mhall119> e^0: do you need the book, or just information?
<e^0> mhall119: need the book
<mhall119> e^0: where are you located? Have you tried contacting your area loco team?
<e^0> mhall119: yeah searched the net but it showed it's not approved
<e^0> in this list i searched http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<e^0> there are 3 teams from my country but all showed it is not approved
<e^0> mhall119: where are you from ?
<e^0> mhall119: any help would be really appreciated
<mhall119> e^0: even if they're not a verified team, somebody might have the book
<mhall119> having the book has nothing to do with the team's status, actually
<mhall119> e^0: I'm in Florida, but I don't have a copy
<e^0> mhall119: ok np :) i have also left the msg in the irc channel of the loco team
<e^0> mhall119: thanks for your response
<mhall119> np
<e^0> hopefully someone who might be having here might respond :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-18
<Alam> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<Blackat> boa noite
<adi__>  sir my external speakers are not been recognized and my pc is currently running 14.04 os
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-07-20
<abhilabh> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-13
<Kilos> greetings svij MooDoo nhaines and others
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<svij> morning!
<tramm> hello everybody, i was asking some questions about ubuntu derivatives project yesterday
<tramm> do you know how's it going with embracing the derivatives into ubuntu ecosystem?
<tramm> svij: whom should i poke now? :)
<svij> tramm: dpm or dholbach 
<dholbach> tramm, what's your question more specifically?
<tramm> can you scroll up two pages? i need to decide what to do with a derivative project called estobuntu
<dholbach> erm
<dholbach> I'm not sure I was there when you discussed it
<dholbach> I'm not on IRC 24/7
<tramm> i see, you weren't
<dholbach> maybe you could just give me a few bullet points so I can try to answer the question?
<tramm> i have been developing  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives/Estobuntu and it is uck generated derivative iso of ubuntu with some additional software and nordic looks
<tramm> under derivative team there once was a project to bring derivatives closer to ubuntu's official process, there was a software developed to become a standard to create derivatives
<tramm> for me it seems derivatives project is discontinued
<dholbach> is all of the software you use in the Ubuntu archive?
<tramm> no, not all of it, for example estonian id card software isn't
<tramm> so i'd like to bring this estobuntu project closer to ubuntu standard process and wonder what my opportunities are
<dholbach> so a good step would be to get the software and other necessary changes into the archive first
<dholbach> that's going to help in any case
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages would help there
<dholbach> after that I'd have a chat with the technical board about making the flavour official
<dholbach> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/technical-board is their mailing list
<tramm> it's actually pending in debian: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=702174
<ubot5> Debian bug 702174 in sponsorship-requests "RFS: estonianidcard/3.7.0.1116-1 [ITP] -- Estonian ID card support packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<tramm> dholbach: what does that mean if flavour is official, what is the technical process, what are the requirements?
<dholbach> tramm, I don't know the exact requirements as I haven't closely followed any of the discussions previously
<dholbach> but you'd be part of the usual release process, use the same infrastructure, work more closely with other developers
<dholbach> can use the same timeline as other releases, participate in release testing, etc.
<dholbach> requirements are likely to be that everything has to be in Ubuntu
<dholbach> not sure what else
<dholbach> good idea to get the packages into Debian
<dholbach> it looks like they got their first review already
<tramm> i'd like to find out the details, so i can see if we can fit into the process
<tramm> where should i query about it?
<dholbach> you could take a look at the archives of the tech board list
<dholbach> and see what was discussed with for example the ubuntu gnome team
<dholbach> and if you're still in doubt, just ask on the TB list
<tramm> well, estobuntu is more like a localisation, but with some not too important extras, like the id card software
<tramm> so i'm a bit reluctant of comparing it with official flavour distros like lubuntu, kubuntu etc
<dholbach> I thought you were interested in making it official?
<tramm> localisations are also official, right?
<dholbach> right, they are done in launchpad
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<tramm> isn't there some kind of middle ground between localisations and desktop flavours?
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> what kind of middle ground do you mean?
<tramm> derivatives project was something like that
<dholbach> the derivatives project was mostly just a mailing list and an irc channel
<dholbach> where people from derivatives could get together and chat
<dholbach> after some time it lost traction, so the channel and mailing list were closed
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure which problem you would like to solve
<tramm> i searched in my archives and it seems https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-defaults-builder was meant to be used for those derivatives as a standard process
<tramm> is it normally used for generating official flavours, remixes (whatever is the right term) of ubuntu?
<tramm> i remember we considered switching from ubuntu customisation kit to defaults-builder to be more involved in official process
<dholbach> I'm afraid I don't know
<tramm> however since derivatives project died, we also kind of dropped it
<dholbach> I never participated in any release of a flavour/remix/derivative/anything else
<dholbach> maybe you could ask on loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> to see how other LoCos deal with it?
<dholbach> or what they generally suggest?
<tramm> i'll see if i find maintainer of this defaults-builder or some admins of discontinued derivatives project
<tramm> if not, i'll post to this or some other list
<tramm> maybe askubuntu would also make sense
<tramm> dholbach: and thanks for talking to me, at least i got to now that there's no need to be embarrased about my confusion about the process
<dholbach> no, don't worry
<dholbach> I think there's a lot of ways to achieve what you're trying to do
<dholbach> the more you can get into Ubuntu and Debian, the better
<dholbach> but it's not going to be a strict requirement
<dholbach> at least not if you operate like you do right now
<dholbach> or like (probably) many other LoCo teams do
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-14
<Kilos> Good morning all of ya
<svij> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there svij 
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-15
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij dpm and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> oh and MooDoo 
<dpm> o/
<svij> hi Kilos, dpm and dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij
<nhaines> dholbach: not sure what I'm getting myself into.  :)  Anyway, I'm happy to join calls as required, if the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase rises again!
<dholbach> yoooohooo!
<nhaines> He said, as he gets ready to sleep. :)
<Kilos> sleep tight nhaines 
<juan-zapataj> What's up everyone! I just remembered about Global Jam. Who's in?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-16
<pleia2> jose: woo, someone I went to high school with is now living in Lima \o/ (her father is from Peru, so I reached out to see if she had local recommendations, didn't realize she lived here now!)
<pleia2> I'm so looking forward to ubuconla <3
<nhaines> +1
<jose> pleia2: woohoo!
<Kilos> hi svij nhaines and others
<svij> hi Kilos 
<nhaines> Hi, Kilos.  :)
<Kilos> hi JanC dpm 
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<Kilos> oh my and MooDoo :)
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-17
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> svij  first methinks
<Kilos> :)
<svij> hi Kilos :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-18
<t-goulart> ajuda com bluetooth.
<AnthonyJ> hey
<AnthonyJ> very well, someones here to talk
<Kilos> hi AnthonyJ 
<AnthonyJ> hey guys
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-07-19
<Kilos> hi svij philipballew and others
<philipballew> Kilos, hey
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos-> hi MooDoo :D
<MooDoo> :) 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-19
<timyp> what does the output of my bash script show ’ between folders ? this is throwing of my script
<wxl> timyp: possible encoding issue? still, you might want to check #ubuntu for general questions unrelated to the subject of ubuntu local communities (which is what this channel is about)
<timyp> ok
<Kilos> wxl i posted the blog, ended up very different , i hope its acceptable to even writers
<Kilos> hehe
<wxl> i'm sure it'll be fine Kilos :)
<Kilos> pleia2 http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Kilos> hopefully soon the LC and CC will take some action
<wxl> make sure you draw their attention to it
<Kilos> and how do i do that?
<Kilos> ail them
<wxl> email
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> will do
<wxl> seems good, mostly
<wxl> the flow kind of peters out at the end but i think you get the general idea across
<Kilos> oops
<svij> wxl: are you joining the hangout meeting today?
<wxl> svij: aw forgot about that. what time?
<svij> wxl: now
<wxl> k hold on
<pleia2> the actual link: http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com/2016/07/greetings-ubunteros-opinions-below-are.html
<pleia2> but a title for this post would be nice :)
<pleia2> especially when we go to include it in the newsletter, we need a title like you've had in past posts
<Kilos> oh my, ty pleia2 
<Kilos> done
<Kilos> wxl done
<Kilos> hehe
<timyp> so whats the difference between irc ubuntu and ubuntu-locoteams?
<wxl> timyp: #ubuntu is mainly for ubuntu users that need help. ubuntu-locoteams surrounds the notion of connecting people together with other physically close ubuntu users. does that make sense?
<pleia2> locoteams tend to host events and go to conferences, that's what we talk about here, not user support
<wxl> pleia2: although some locoteams offer local support :)
<pleia2> yes, but not this channel :)
<timyp> wxl so if I have a question or concern about something in the Ubuntu community I'd post here if I am having a break/fix issue I'd posted in ubuntu?
<pleia2> timyp: typically you'd start by talking to the folks in your local community where you live
<pleia2> if you have a problem with them, or resources, want tips about running events, etc, you can talk about it here
<timyp> I see thanks
<wxl> might want to check server specifically
<wxl> oops wrong channel :/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-20
<mbhusty> хелоу гайс
<mbhusty> есть кто живой?
<mbhusty> #ubuntu
<Kilos> o/
<MooDoo> howdy
<Kilos> MooDoo :D
 * Kilos waits to hear from the CC and LC
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-21
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> o/
<mhall119> nhaines: can you send those meeting minutes out when you have a chance today?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-22
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> Any LC members around?
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil | elacheche 
<ubot5> elacheche: The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> hmm...
<elacheche> thx tsimonq2.. :'( 
<tsimonq2> elacheche: hm?
<tsimonq2> elacheche: why the cry face?
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Kilos understands me x)
<Kilos> they are all ignoring him
<Kilos> hehe
<svij> elacheche: how can I help you?
<elacheche> Hello svij :)
<elacheche> I was wondering, if the LC think about reviewing the rules to run a LoCo, and try to make it easier if it's not.. 
<Kilos> ohh my, are there rules
 * Kilos needs a copy
<elacheche> Or & make them clear (better) on wiki.. So new locos & people don't misunderstand them.. 
<elacheche> Kilos: things like monthly reports, etc.. 
<Kilos> oh ya
<svij> there are rules?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<tsimonq2> svij: approval rules
<svij> ah
<tsimonq2> for a LoCo to be approved it has to have X Y Z
<tsimonq2> which kind of translates to be the rules to run a LoCo
<svij> well, approval rules are not that hard. You just have to show that there are active people, active community and active projects
<tsimonq2> really? I thought it was WAY more complex
<tsimonq2> there's a wiki page somewhere
<svij> yeah there's a page…
<svij> …somewhere™…
<elacheche> Yep, that's it! Of course every new LoCo (or new loco  member) want to get it's loco approved, so they start applying those ruels, after months, they give up or get busy and no one do them.. So I think it's time to review them and make things more clear & simple on the wiki
<tsimonq2> I agree
<tsimonq2> we have people in the Wisconsin LoCo and that's kinda what happened
<tsimonq2> every so often someone sends something to the mailing list and we all talk
<tsimonq2> but other than that we don't have a lot of projects, meetups, or meetings
 * Kilos agrees with elacheche
<svij> tsimonq2: in that case: does this LoCo *has* to be approved?
<tsimonq2> svij: no it doesn't
<tsimonq2> but I was just sort of stating my experience
<elacheche> tsimonq2: We used to have events & reports & meetings (irl/irc), but after years new guys don't like to write reports or those activities, so I find myself writing everything down everytime, sometimes I ask Na3iL to do that.. People don't like to manage the community in a "processed" way, so I find myself doing that as well.. At the end I feel like I'm losing it.. 
<tsimonq2> I agree with elacheche 
<svij> elacheche: now I understand what you mean
<svij> well you don't have to write down *everything* to get approved
<tsimonq2> but the threshold is pretty high
<svij> our german LoCo is rather simple, every two years we check what we have done in the last two years: It's mostly ~2 ubucons, one active community portal with forum, wiki etc. and that's mostly it
<svij> (and mostly there are people who blog about it anyway)
<elacheche> Today I was shocked by our ML.. Last time I sent a mail for an urgent & important irc meeting only 2 persons replied ( Na3iL & an other guy).. Only those 2 showed up.. Today, someone sent a test mail to the ML and asked people to tell him if they got his email.. 25 replies.. I feel so sad
<Na3iL> elacheche, I was shocked too to see 25 replies 
 * svij doesn't personally like MLs
<svij> but right know I don't think the threshold is too high
<Kilos> hahahaha
<svij> anyway, can you send a longer explanation with your ideas, problems etc to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com, elacheche? So others can answer as well
 * svij still needs to answer Kilos email ;)
<Kilos> yes svij 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> just give me the biggest hammer you can find and ill bash everything back into shape
<tsimonq2> XD
<elacheche> svij: I am planning to.. I need to take a 60min breack of everything, clear my mind then restart thinking about everything from scratch.. I'm so confused right now
<svij> yeah me too ;)
 * svij is currently at work
<Kilos> think it all out nicely elacheche and make your ideas easy to implement
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> and ill support you
<Kilos> i wont leave to to fight battles on your own like some people do
 * Kilos hides
<elacheche> Kilos: Do you havee a choice?? :D 
 * elacheche kidding :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> so cheeky
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> i dont have much choise because i cant make up good excuses like some people
<Kilos> like fasting or getting married etc
<elacheche> loool.. 
 * elacheche hides
<belkinsa> Just jumping in here, the main problem that I see with LoCos dieing is that leadership is not being passed down.
 * Kilos agrees
<belkinsa> And also not saying that they moved on to social media.
<Kilos> lol. yes some just got too busy with other things
<Kilos> the old fire burned out
<Kilos> im hoping i dont get like that
<Kilos> so much cuter without the dragging tail pleia2 
<pleia2> haha
<Kilos> svij you here?
<svij> Kilos: yo
<Kilos> sorry svij had to go eat
<Kilos> can you support me in the mail from rt please
<Kilos> or just hear who in the lc is against my actions
<Kilos> hopefully everyone is happy
<svij> Kilos: I don't even know which domain/community is the one you want to help
<Kilos> i am a bit out of my depth with all this stuff i think
<Kilos> -bd and -pk
<Kilos> 2 of them
<svij> ah ok
<Kilos> night everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-23
<nhaines> mhall119: yup, sorry--on the TODO list.  Client got... let's say schedulally inconvienced by a subcontracter, and I've been working 'round the clock.  Meant to do it yesterday but fell asleep.
<nhaines> Actually I think I'm just going to get it done now before I climb back down this hole.
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-07-24
<geochr> !lococuncil Good morning from Greece...
<ubot5> geochr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geochr> I'am trying to create a wiki page about Greek team re-verification but i can't do it that, because i receive the following message "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<geochr> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> geochr: it's locked to people in a specific Launchpad group due to spamming
<tsimonq2> geochr: apply to join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<geochr> tsimonq2, thanks for the info! is there an irc channel about?
<tsimonq2> geochr: all of the people that could approve you are sleeping right now
<tsimonq2> geochr: I would wait until Monday or Tuesday and then ask again
<tsimonq2> geochr: in the meantime, I would apply and wait
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> geochr: I can also make the changes for you if you email me the page and edits you want: tsimonq2@ubuntu.com
<geochr> ok thnaks. i want to create new page, so i must edit many times.
<geochr> tsimonq2, thanks for your response
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-07-22
<sk_> help
<sk_> hey any one is there to help me 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-07-21
<kyaw> Hello
<kyaw> I have some error to install ubuntu 18.04
<kyaw> how can I do fixed?
<kyaw> Hello,Anybody there ?
